# Amazing birth experience with Natal Hypnotherapy



## solitaire89

After 16 months, I guess Id better get my backside into gear Just recently there have been a lot of threads about hypnosis for birth, and more specifically Natal Hypnotherapy, so I thought Id bite the bullet and write my story. The abridged version is as follows: I had a pain free, drug free labour and home birth using Natal Hypnotherapy. I went to work during the day having contractions because I didn't realise things were happening - I didn't have any pain! But I know that there may be some people who are using Natal Hypnotherapy who might want to know what it was like for a normal person, not a hypnosis expert, to birth their baby using Natal Hypnotherapy. So here goes. I will warn you now, it is *VERY *long, so grab a coffee/tea/RLT, and curl up for a while :)

The day I went into labour I was 38 weeks (well, 37+6, but lets not split hairs here ;)). I was still working, having said all along I wanted to work right up to the last possible moment or until the baby decided they had other ideas and arrived early. I had had a couple of period type niggles the night before, and just put it down to BHs - not painful, just an "Oo" sort of a moment. So I went to bed and slept all night, as usual. When I got up I had a few more, but thought nothing of it, prep'd for work, walked the mile and a bit in, got in at about 8:30 and got on with the day. On and off I'd get these niggles, and at about 10am I thought that maybe something might be up - not labour, but something was just different, so called OH (who works out and about) to ask him to head into his office just in case I needed him in a rush. Then carried on as normal. I didn't say anything to anyone at work, I didn't think it was labour. So roll onto a late lunch, about 2-ish, and I didn't really feel like walking home, so got a lift back with a mate. When I got home, I don't really know what changed, nothing "conscious", but I just knew that something was up. The niggles, and they were just niggles, were a little more frequent and regular, not that I was timing or anything, it was just more of an awareness. But it was silly to my mind. This still wasn't labour of any variety, as there was no pain. So I walked back to work. At this point I thought I'd better come clean with my boss - she'd always said that if I went into labour at work she'd be calling an ambulance immediately. I told her that I felt something was up, but it was still very early stages, if anything at all, and that I'd like to stay at work - to my surprise she agreed. I went back to the main office rather than to my office, it just felt wrong to be on my own. I work in a school, and it was the day of the Prom which I was doing the "paper-goods" for (things like seating plans, programmes, place settings etc), so I carried on doing that, and at about 4pm the Natal Hypnotherapy really kicked in - suddenly, and it was a completely involuntary thing, when a contraction came I would just sag in my chair, I knew it was happening but didn't want to fight it. Like when you're so tired and your eyes start to close and if you want to you can keep them open, but you don't really want to. That's the best way to describe it. And then the niggles disappeared, and all I could feel was my stomach rising with a contraction and falling after, then I'd "come to" and have a conversation as normal. I thought Id better start to make some rough notes of how often the contractions were coming - they were about every 5 mins or so and lasting about a minute, but they werent truly regular, so didnt think it was really time to call the midwife. My Mother picked me up from work at 5pm because it was going to be a tight turn around to get me ready for the prom *and *all the paper-goods to the venue and set up (which was good really, because if she hadnt picked me up, I would have looked silly walking along and periodically slumping down). I told her when she picked me up not to panic but if I slumped in the seat not to talk to me and Id be back in a mo (!). I think she thought Id gone bonkers - until she saw it. She told me that she thought things were well and truly on the move, to which I told her she was worrying about nothing. I mean, I still hadnt got any pain, so it couldnt be labour, right? She did point out that I was going quiet for about 2 mins at a time, but I *really* didnt believe that it was that long. Maybe 10 seconds, at a push. We got home, and I ran a bath whilst my Mother cleaned the fridge... Her reasoning was that seeing as it was a planned home birth, the midwife would likely make herself a tea or coffee, and I couldnt have a dirty fridge ;). In some ways I was pleased, shed got herself a job that was important to her and she made a contribution to my birth experience that sticks in my mind and will do forever! I just wanted to get ready to go out, so my sister very kindly persuaded my Mother to go, and they left me to bathe and sort my hair and make-up. Whilst I was in the bath and relaxing I realised that the contractions were somehow more regular. I dont know, I wasnt timing them, but they just felt more regular - like when you have hiccoughs, you know the next one is about to come because theyre regular! My OH arrived home at about this point (6pm ish), and he saw me relax through a contraction. I asked him how long he thought it was, because my Mother is sometimes known for over exaggerating things. He said he thought it was about 2 mins - Pffffft. It was still only 10 seconds, I tell you! So he decided to time the next one - It was about 1min 45secs, (well, so he said ;)). At this point we were in a bit of a dilemma. We had no food in the house because we were both going to the prom and would be eating there, so should we go and eat, or go to tesco to get something, or what?! My OH thought that the prom was a big mistake, he said I was antisocial because I kept going quiet. My argument was that it was only for 10 seconds - to me it truly was! I got my makeup and hair done whilst he tried to persuade me that we shouldnt go and I tried to persuade him that it would be fine, but in the end, and I dont know what reminded us, we remembered that we were supposed to call the midwives when the contractions were every 5 mins or so Oops, should have done that at work then! When I called the number, the lady I spoke to said that Id come through to the wrong place, and that Id been given the wrong number.  I got the feeling that she wasnt going to be particularly helpful, but then a contraction started to build and I told her I would be back with her in a mo. She changed her tune somewhat after that, and said she would sort it and someone would call back. We decided then that the prom was out, but being starving we had to get food from somewhere and decided on fish and chips from the chip shop. A quick call back from the woman Id spoken to before confirmed that the correct department had been notified, and a midwife would call us back in about 30/45mins. Great - just enough time to go get chips and eat! One contraction as I got into the car, one as we parked up, one in the chip shop leaning over the counter (much to the consternation of the guys serving us and in the queue behind us!), one as we got back in the car, and one as we arrived home - perfect timing!! I am so glad that I wasnt going to go into hospital, a 40 min car ride would not have been fun - much as they didnt hurt, I couldnt get comfortable in the car at all when a contraction came. As we were eating, the midwife phoned (about 7:45pm). She asked me to stay on the phone to her and just chat with her and tell her what was going on - cue a contraction, which lets face it, is what she wanted to hear so she could assess it. She was very relaxed about the whole thing, and said that she would finish her meal, have a quick shower and then head over via the offices to collect the G&A. Great said I, I can finish my fish and chips - I think she was a little surprised at the fact I was eating, and made comment that it was fine, it didnt matter if I brought it all back up again later Nice. All the way through my pregnancy Id sat on a birthing ball at work, which, interestingly, Id had the instinct to bring home a couple of nights earlier. So I sat on the ball whilst I ate, and when we were done we started to fill the pool which had already been set up in our kitchen. When a contraction came, I would just sway on the ball in a deep state of relaxation. Now, at this point I should try to explain what I was feeling precisely. Clench your tummy muscles hard, but only for a few seconds so that you dont get that burn of a muscle being used. Thats what it felt like - intense, but not painful at all. Back to the story, and at 9pm the midwife arrived. She was great! I liked her immediately. She was quite happy to just sit out of the way, and for the most part of this stage she sat on the stairs. She read the extensive birth plan wed written, and thought it was great (mind you it did start something along the lines of we want our midwives to generally keep out of the way and drink copious amounts of tea/coffee and eat huge quantities of biscuits which wed provided). She said she would normally offer an internal exam at this point, but seeing as Id stated no internals unless necessary, she was happy to leave it and just do a feel to see where baby was lying - pretty much back-to-back - fantastic, not. She said she thought it was probably early labour as I was so relaxed and calm, and to try to bounce on the ball to help LO to swizzle round. We pottered about the house until about 10:15pm when I expressed more than a little boredom - so she suggested a walk. Are you insane?! Im going to look like a prat slumping over every 5 mins! But it did sound nice to get out and do something, so we decided to stick to the back streets so I wouldnt be seen and laughed at. Fat chance of that - I got beeped at mid-contraction, whilst slumped over and leaning on my OH! Half an hour later and we returned from our walk, and the midwife decided that it was still very early in the process so she might go home for a bit. I was happy with that - I mean I still didnt have any pain, so I couldnt be in labour proper. She did say that she really wanted to do an internal before she went, so I agreed. I was 3-4cm, and it was all settled that she would fill out some paperwork then head off (working on her calculations she suggested an eta for the baby of about 9am or later). Half an hour later (11:30pm) she returned to the living room to say her goodbyes. I had been feeling a little despondent after the internal, as I had hoped that things might have been a little further than that, despite my rational self telling me not to be silly - there were a load of people at the prom hoping for an announcement by the end of the evening, and I didnt want to disappoint. However, in that half an hour, I came to my senses and realised that at least I still had no pain, and I could just carry relatively normally, and baby would appear in their own sweet time. I had a contraction just as she came in, and was leaning over the mantelpiece. She stopped in her tracks. She just watched my stomach. I was slightly aware of her staring, but didnt think much of it. She was great in that as soon as a contraction started she would be quiet and let me get on with it. But when I came back to, she very pointedly said that judging by my stomach, things were a lot further on than the internal examination would have us believe (which only goes to prove girlies, that an internal doesnt have all the answers). She said she would stay, and suggested that whilst I was still not feeling any pain I should try to relax a bit. We put a DVD on, but after about 5 contractions where I couldnt remember what had happened and asking if OH could rewind, we decided to give up on that idea! I dozed on the sofa until about 0:25am when my waters went - that was an odd sensation, rather like a big pop inside me. We all went upstairs to the bathroom so I could change out of my now soggy trousers, the mw could have a feel of the position of the baby (who had very kindly got herself back to the right way round), and then I went back to dozing on my side on the sofa. The contractions started to become more intense at this point, still no pain, but a much stronger tensing and rising feeling. They still felt like they were only 10 seconds long though, and I felt like I had an hour or so between them, even though they were at about 4 in 10 mins. My OH obviously realised that this was the serious phase of labour, and as he saw a contraction start to build he would run his finger down my nose and say 3, 2, 1, relax, which would relax me even more. During this time I had some amazing visualisations (anyone whos used hypnosis will understand this, Im sure), but the one that sticks out in my mind was that I had wings. Im not talking little fluffy wings here, but whopping great HUGE white wings like a swans wings. When they were folded behind me they were way above my head and when I spread them they were wider than my arms. I could feel the muscles that moved them, where they emerged from my back and I had full feeling in them. It was amazing! Then suddenly I had a contraction where I kind of *was *my belly, and it/I appeared to be a black ball, but as the contraction progressed to its peak I could see just a very feint golden glow in the centre of it, then I had another contraction like it. These 2 were, without a doubt the most intense of them all, but still no pain, just a feeling of my belly going very tight and rising. I suppose, in hindsight, this would have been transition, because as the next contraction began to rise my body began to push. I dont mean I had a urge to push, my BODY pushed on its own accord. It felt just like dry heaving when youre ill. I had no control over it whatsoever. I woke up properly and passed this information to the midwife who blanched somewhat and vanished off sharpish to page the second midwife. It was now 1:30am - my first thought was that it was somewhat short of the original 9am eta! My second thought was that it wouldnt be long now, which was a bit of a shame as I was quite enjoying myself. I suppose in my mind I had the idea that Id push for about 20mins and that would be that. Ha! The best laid plans :). The midwife suggested a quick toilet break before getting into the birthing pool, in her words it would be a shame to let the pool go to waste, so I got into the pool which was absolute bliss - nothing to do with pain relief, but like getting into a really deep warm bath and just floating about in it. The problem with the pool though was that I just couldnt get any purchase on anything, so when my body pushed I would float up in the water - it was a more than a bit frustrating, and after about half an hour in the pool I experienced the self-doubt phase (for those who dont know Natal Hypnotherapy, the stage every woman has where they feel that they cant do it), telling the mw and my OH that something was wrong. The mw offered to check that I was fully dilated and not pushing against a lip or the like - but I was fully dilated so we carried on, after having the first ever touch of my baby's head! Despite the high of a first "touch", I was really discouraged by now, I mean, baby was supposed to be here, Id had my 20mins I asked my OH to make it stop, I was sick and fed up of that dry heaving feeling. It didnt hurt but it was really annoying me. After a few minutes this feeling passed and the second mw arrived, I greeted her and apologised for my lack of clothing (!), and an hour after getting into the pool I decided to get out. I was a bit disappointed, I had wanted a water birth, but I just knew that I wasnt happy in the pool. Dripping wet I headed to the lounge, but couldnt get comfy their either, so after an hour and a half of pushing (now 3am) the mw suggested walking up the stairs to try to get LO to wriggle down a bit more. She apologised, saying that she knew it was painful for me, but I just laughed at her, I had no problem in climbing the stairs at all as I still had no pain! Now, Im not going to go into all the details, please forgive me here (besides, this story is far too long anyway), but whilst climbing the stairs I can confirm that an orgasmic birth is not a myth, and when I mentioned this to the mw she did say it wasnt unheard of... We got upstairs and I suddenly knew where I wanted to be, where I knew I would be comfortable - On the loo! I dont know why the thought came to me, but it was the right place to be. Suddenly I was comfortable again and I could go back to my relaxing. 30 mins passed and I felt an urge to stand up and lean on the sink. LO was born just seconds after standing up, with no feeling of the ring of fire, just a pinching sensation as I sustained a cosmetic tear that needed no attention at all. LO was handed straight to me, and the cord left to finish pulsating - the placenta arrived naturally after half an hour or so, and we all traipsed downstairs for the weigh-in (7lb 5oz) and cuddles on the sofa. So that was it, a fantastic birth with no pain or drugs, no fear and no screaming or cussing!

I know it was long and faffy, but I wish I could have had just one normal person talk me though their experience of a Natal Hypnotherapy birth step by step. I also know that everyones birth experience is different, but I wish I could remove the aura of fear that surrounds birth for the majority of women. Wishing every woman as positive a birthing experience. :flower:


----------



## angelandbump

That was amazing to read. I personally couldn't imagin the thought of a pain free labour... only because i know how sore mine was but my midwife in the hospital said that pain is only pain because we allow our selves to feel it and you must be a perfect example.

Congratulations x


----------



## solitaire89

angelandbump said:


> *snip* my midwife in the hospital said that pain is only pain because we allow our selves to feel it

That's quite an interesting theory - I've certainly re-assessed my perception of pain, that's for certain. I mean, I've now had a fairly major filling with no drugs... even the dentist said he was surprised!

Thank you for reading it :)


----------



## angelandbump

It was a pleasure to read!

I don't know how you had a pain free filling!! I am such a baby at the dentist x

EDIT: This has now got me thinking. If your brain can block out pain... is there a way through hypnotherapy that would make my body start working again as in ovulating (i dont with out medication). I will have to do some research in the morning i think x


----------



## solitaire89

angelandbump said:


> It was a pleasure to read!
> 
> I don't know how you had a pain free filling!! I am such a baby at the dentist x

and me normally, which is why I tried the same techniques :) I mean, I was so bad, I'd have tried anything!


----------



## solitaire89

angelandbump said:


> It was a pleasure to read!
> 
> I don't know how you had a pain free filling!! I am such a baby at the dentist x
> 
> EDIT: Thia has now got me thinking. If your brain can block out pain... is there a way through hypnotherapy that would make my body start working again as in ovulating (i dont with out medication). I will have to do some research in the morning i think x

Have a look at their website - they do a TTC cd :) I've not tried it, but it's certainly worth a try :flower:


----------



## angelandbump

I actually get sent to be sadated for a filling :blush:

I am going to read up on hypnotherapy benefits... I would love to see if it would help with fertility first, then a pain free labour (and dentist appts lol) 

I will go on now. Thank you :) xx


----------



## Sunshine baby

This is amazing to read. I've been practicing hypnobirthing too and I hope it helps during my birth. It's so good to read what happened to you step by step. Did you have the powerful swan wings visualisation before labour? Or was it something new that just happened then? xx


----------



## solitaire89

Sunshine baby said:


> This is amazing to read. I've been practicing hypnobirthing too and I hope it helps during my birth. It's so good to read what happened to you step by step. Did you have the powerful swan wings visualisation before labour? Or was it something new that just happened then? xx

Nope, it was a completely new one on me! I'd had the occasional dream where I had wings before, but nothing like that :)
I hope the hypnobirthing works well for you :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Such an amazing birth story! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations :)


----------



## bubumaci

Wow! Fabulously written and a beautiful read - congratulations on your LO and on having had such a lovely birth!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

Amazing. Thank you so much for sharing your story.


----------



## BabyBean14

Amazing read! You talked about a website that has TTC hypnotherapy. Which one is it? 

My SIL did hypnotherapy training and prenatal yoga, but it didn't work for her. She had a very long labour (nearly 3 days!!! :wacko:) and the baby was back to back. When she was finally delivering, the baby was face first and they had to reach in and reposition the head. She said because of her complications hypno did little for her and she needed serious pain relief. Do you think a complicated labour like hers could have been helped more?


----------



## solitaire89

Kismet said:


> Amazing read! You talked about a website that has TTC hypnotherapy. Which one is it?
> 
> My SIL did hypnotherapy training and prenatal yoga, but it didn't work for her. She had a very long labour (nearly 3 days!!! :wacko:) and the baby was back to back. When she was finally delivering, the baby was face first and they had to reach in and reposition the head. She said because of her complications hypno did little for her and she needed serious pain relief. Do you think a complicated labour like hers could have been helped more?

The TTC cd is by Natal Hypnotherapy too - Linkey Here. They call it Preparing to Concieve, as TTC has negativity in the wording.

I don't know the whole story of your SIL (obviously ;) ) - but it could be that she wasn't helped by the medics to use the hypnotherapy effectively. This is something that I think every time I watch a programme about birth. Whether a woman is doing hypnotherapy or not, the docs/obs don't tend to work with the woman, but rather ride rough-shod across the whole process. And there is a general negativity surrounding labour and birth which is very difficult to shake off, especially when something doesn't go quite to plan (as I discovered when my LO didn't arrive after 20 mins, and that was only something REALLY minor!). This isn't a conscious thing, but a subconscious thing that has a physical effect on the body. Think about it, if you watch a horror film, what happens? Your pulse increases, your BP will rise and will experience a real physical change in your body. But what is this in response to? A load of dots on a screen. There is no real threat, but your body cannot distinguish between a real and an imagined fear. So when things don't quite go to plan, your body recalls all those films of women who die in childbirth, of all the horror stories you read on BnB, and it tenses up which doesn't help a situation. Again the people around don't help, they use such negative language - how often do you hear people say bite down on the G&A tube to help? Don't! By biting down, you are causing a tension in the body which will transfer down and can hinder the baby! I'm not saying that it might be something that your SIL could have changed - but rather events and people conspiring against her.

There is also the possibility that the issues she faced weren't possible to be overcome without medical assistance. I'm not naive enough to think that every single birth will be a textbook case, but I think more birth experiences could be positive if we could start to shift the perception of labour and birth.


----------



## BabyBean14

Thank you for the link! :)

And thank you too for your insights. I don't believe SIL's case could have been fixed without medical assistance as it took her 3 days to dilate fully and her baby would not shift position. However, your comments confirm my suspicion that her birthing process could have been less traumatic. I think it's terrible that doctors in most fields of modern medicine think nothing of ignoring a patient's needs and knowledge. You would think that recognizing people as experts on their own bodies would be obvious. :shrug:

Congratulations again and I'm so happy you had such a positive experience! :hugs:


----------



## solitaire89

Kismet said:


> I don't believe SIL's case could have been fixed without medical assistance as it took her 3 days to dilate fully and her baby would not shift position. However, your comments confirm my suspicion that her birthing process could have been less traumatic.

I suppose at the end of the day, it's not what happens in your birth experience, but rather how it happens. If you want an epi for a pain free birth, and you get this but the doc/ob is rude and rough with you, then it could still easily be seen as a traumatic experience - little me's opinion only.


----------



## chattyB

Amazing birth story! Can I ask how often you practiced the CDs for before your labour? Which tracks did you find most beneficial? I'm doing the preparation for homebirth cd but not really sure which track I should be listening too .... and I ALWAYS end up asleep before the end :(. I'm hoping its still going in and my brain is taking it all on board but I'm beginning to doubt it'll work for me at this point :(.


----------



## solitaire89

chattyB said:


> Amazing birth story! Can I ask how often you practiced the CDs for before your labour? Which tracks did you find most beneficial? I'm doing the preparation for homebirth cd but not really sure which track I should be listening too .... and I ALWAYS end up asleep before the end :(. I'm hoping its still going in and my brain is taking it all on board but I'm beginning to doubt it'll work for me at this point :(.

Right - I can't reply properly now, got a meeting to go to, but just to put your mind at rest - I went to sleep too!! Will reply properly later.


----------



## MindUtopia

So inspiring to read! We go for our natal hypnotherapy class tomorrow, so I'm really looking forward to it now, even more than I already was. :thumbup:


----------



## solitaire89

chattyB said:


> Amazing birth story! Can I ask how often you practiced the CDs for before your labour? Which tracks did you find most beneficial? I'm doing the preparation for homebirth cd but not really sure which track I should be listening too .... and I ALWAYS end up asleep before the end :(. I'm hoping its still going in and my brain is taking it all on board but I'm beginning to doubt it'll work for me at this point :(.

Alrighty then :)

The birth prep cd I listened to a few times a week for the first couple of weeks I used that one, and then I went to listening to it every day. I think that was from about 32 weeks, but I can't remember properly. It has 3 tracks on it, and I would always listen to track 2 and 3 every time I did it.

As for falling asleep, I always fell asleep. I think I only every "listened" to it once. Don't doubt it, trust your body and mind to take onboard what it needs from the cd. Hypnosis is to do with your subconscious mind rather than your conscious mind. You need your conscious mind to take a break so that your subconscious can have some free-reign, and the best way to do that is a daydream or light sleep. Do you have the NH book? As it says in there, negativity is a huge hinderance to a positive birthing experience, so just relax and go with the flow :) If you have any more questions, feel free to shout :) HTH


----------



## solitaire89

MindUtopia said:


> So inspiring to read! We go for our natal hypnotherapy class tomorrow, so I'm really looking forward to it now, even more than I already was. :thumbup:

YAY! \o/ Which one are you doing? (I know you're only doing the one, aren't you?) How exciting! Let me know how it goes? I'd be really interested to see what you think :)


----------



## MrsHopeful

Oohh thanks so much for that.....I've just bought the natal hypnotherapy CD so that was great to hear a proper experience of it-congratulations and I agree-I think all the negative stories we hear have ruined the birthing process!!


----------



## abay768

Wow!! Congrats!


----------



## peacebaby

Amazing birth story ! Thank you for all the details - those were exactly the questions floating around my head, it really helps to read your descriptions of the contractions etc! 

We've decided to do the NH course and i'm really looking forward to it. I used the conception cd and the pregnancy relaxation cd and enjoyed both.


----------



## mrs2mic

Amazing birth story!! congrats!


----------



## mia_leacey

LOVE this! :)

Hope you don't mind if I hijack but I thought I'd just add another 'real woman's' (ie no previous hypnosis experience) experience with natal hypnotherapy. I didn't have a pain free or fear free birth, but I did have a drug free birth and I did have a positive experience. I also totally agree with solitaire's views both that HCPs have a tendency to ride roughshod over women and that labour shouldn't be the negative experience it's generally portrayed as... Anyway, I'll explain...

My labour was quick - 5.5 hours - but it probably should have been at least an hour quicker - I was in the pushing stage for around 1 hour 45 mins. This is partly where the fear came from really. I was expecting a slow build up and wasn't really prepared for it to be so intense, so quickly. I felt my first contraction at 2.15am; it woke me up. I sat up in bed and my waters broke, dramatically - the bed was flooded. My DH set about trying to record my contractions and he found a notebook and a pen, wrote the first one down, but by this time I was having another. We never got around to actually timing them, but they were less than 5 minutes apart - instantly. Pain wise, they were sharp but not unbearable, like bad period pain. They caused sharp intakes of breath and gentle moans at first. I was shifting my weight from foot to foot, trying to get comfy. They did worsen. But relatively quickly (within just over an hour) I was on all fours mooing on the landing so my DH rang the hospital and they said bring her in - and quickly!

When we got to hospital the checking in mws said it was too early to have come in and I needn't be groaning or crying out as it was far too soon. This is an example of them riding roughshod really, didn't listen to me or my body, but assumed that I'd be a 'usual' case and that therefore I 'should' act accordingly. They examined me and I was 8cm (after around 1.5 hours, all on my own at home) and wheeled me to delivery. This however was scary as I didn't know what was happening as, as far as I knew they were sending me home - nobody explained. This fear and uncertainty definitely slowed me down.

Once in delivery I didn't experience visions but I did experience moments of absence. When I remember labour, there are bits I don't remember. When DH reminds me of them (e.g. going to the loo) I have a vague, hazy memory of events, like being very, very drunk, or I remember it from another position in the room, so like I'm looking down on myself. I remember my first thought when LO was born that the pain hadn't been that bad. It did hurt, but it always felt cope-able with, despite perhaps outward appearances! I refused even g&a.

Again, the mws put me on my back. I hadn't asked to be in any other position so I can't say they overruled me, but it certainly wasn't condusive to delivery.

Anyway, I don't want to hijack anymore and that's the very abridged version of the story! I didn't do a course or read the book, I just listened to the CD, but I rate it. On some level, the affirmations got me through it and I can truly say I enjoyed my labour.


----------



## solitaire89

mia_leacey said:


> LOVE this! :)
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I hijack but I thought I'd just add another 'real woman's' (ie no previous hypnosis experience) experience with natal hypnotherapy. I didn't have a pain free or fear free birth, but I did have a drug free birth and I did have a positive experience. I also totally agree with solitaire's views both that HCPs have a tendency to ride roughshod over women and that labour shouldn't be the negative experience it's generally portrayed as... Anyway, I'll explain...
> 
> My labour was quick - 5.5 hours - but it probably should have been at least an hour quicker - I was in the pushing stage for around 1 hour 45 mins. This is partly where the fear came from really. I was expecting a slow build up and wasn't really prepared for it to be so intense, so quickly. I felt my first contraction at 2.15am; it woke me up. I sat up in bed and my waters broke, dramatically - the bed was flooded. My DH set about trying to record my contractions and he found a notebook and a pen, wrote the first one down, but by this time I was having another. We never got around to actually timing them, but they were less than 5 minutes apart - instantly. Pain wise, they were sharp but not unbearable, like bad period pain. They caused sharp intakes of breath and gentle moans at first. I was shifting my weight from foot to foot, trying to get comfy. They did worsen. But relatively quickly (within just over an hour) I was on all fours mooing on the landing so my DH rang the hospital and they said bring her in - and quickly!
> 
> When we got to hospital the checking in mws said it was too early to have come in and I needn't be groaning or crying out as it was far too soon. This is an example of them riding roughshod really, didn't listen to me or my body, but assumed that I'd be a 'usual' case and that therefore I 'should' act accordingly. They examined me and I was 8cm (after around 1.5 hours, all on my own at home) and wheeled me to delivery. This however was scary as I didn't know what was happening as, as far as I knew they were sending me home - nobody explained. This fear and uncertainty definitely slowed me down.
> 
> Once in delivery I didn't experience visions but I did experience moments of absence. When I remember labour, there are bits I don't remember. When DH reminds me of them (e.g. going to the loo) I have a vague, hazy memory of events, like being very, very drunk, or I remember it from another position in the room, so like I'm looking down on myself. I remember my first thought when LO was born that the pain hadn't been that bad. It did hurt, but it always felt cope-able with, despite perhaps outward appearances! I refused even g&a.
> 
> Again, the mws put me on my back. I hadn't asked to be in any other position so I can't say they overruled me, but it certainly wasn't condusive to delivery.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to hijack anymore and that's the very abridged version of the story! I didn't do a course or read the book, I just listened to the CD, but I rate it. On some level, the affirmations got me through it and I can truly say I enjoyed my labour.

Only just seen this - didn't know you'd used the cds :)


----------



## jensha

Best. Childbirth. Ever!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I want an experience like that too!!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## solitaire89

jensha said:


> Best. Childbirth. Ever!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I want an experience like that too!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!

I'll do everything I can to help you! Seriously, if you've got questions, fire away :)


----------



## Rubyblu

solitaire89 said:


> jensha said:
> 
> 
> Best. Childbirth. Ever!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I want an experience like that too!!!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!!
> 
> I'll do everything I can to help you! Seriously, if you've got questions, fire away :)Click to expand...

Hiya
Firstly..Wow! Thank you for sharing just a wonderful birth story.

I am using a Hypobirthing cd (the Margeret Howell one) and have read a book (the Marie Mongan one) I am trying to use the cd daily now as hoping it is "doing something". But I do seem to fall asleep every time,waking at the end. I was hoping the book would calm me but not really sure if anything is working. I havent done a course of classes as I cant afford them so am relying on these to do something as I am still totally,utterly scared about labour. I even fear hospitals (which is where I choose to be as first baby and think being at home may contribute to my fears if something goes wrong) I have my heart set on a water birth. Do you think there are some people who this just does not work for? Or will it all kick in once labour starts? xx


----------



## solitaire89

Rubyblu said:


> Hiya
> Firstly..Wow! Thank you for sharing just a wonderful birth story.
> 
> I am using a Hypobirthing cd (the Margeret Howell one) and have read a book (the Marie Mongan one) I am trying to use the cd daily now as hoping it is "doing something". But I do seem to fall asleep every time,waking at the end. I was hoping the book would calm me but not really sure if anything is working. I havent done a course of classes as I cant afford them so am relying on these to do something as I am still totally,utterly scared about labour. I even fear hospitals (which is where I choose to be as first baby and think being at home may contribute to my fears if something goes wrong) I have my heart set on a water birth. Do you think there are some people who this just does not work for? Or will it all kick in once labour starts? xx

The fact that you are falling asleep in the cd and waking at the end is a positive thing :) So please don't let that worry you. I think I only ever "listened" to it the whole way through once!! It is perfectly natural and normal to be worried about labour and birth - the world we live in doesn't help much with positive birthing stories! You've already made some fantastic positive steps to help you achieve a positive birth experience, the Natal Hypnotherapy cds for a start, and choosing a place to birth that you're happier with (in so much as you've made that choice over a home birth). I'm afraid I can't comment on the Hypnobirthing book (the Marie Mongan one) - I didn't get on with that book at all. It did nothing to ease my fears, so I do understand :) In the meantime, I'd suggest that you read all the positive birth stories you can - there's a couple of ladies who've used Natal Hypnotherapy too, MindUtopia and Duffers, and they both have really positive stories to give you a boost about the Natal Hypnotherapy. I'd also suggest that you get your plan in place to make the hospital room as much yours as you are able - bring your own food, your own bedding, your own drinks, nice essential oils/bath stuff so that it smells like home etc, etc. That way it helps "neutralise" some of the "hospital-ness" and it should help you to relax more, which is the key :)
If you have any more questions - please shout :)


----------



## Rubyblu

Thankyou. I`ll stick with the cd then! I guess that is the key...to relax. But that is what worrys me the most..how can you relax??? Anyway,many have said you kind of go into yourself and let your body do what its got to do. Hard to imagine when you havent experienced it before.
Thanks again for your kind words. Im sure i`ll be back with more questions!....big thanks!
xx


----------



## peacebaby

I'm practising Natal hypnotherapy too and definitely recommend the book. We did a course so we got the book as part of that but it is a good complement to the cd. 

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes for you:flower:


----------



## solitaire89

Rubyblu said:


> Thankyou. I`ll stick with the cd then! I guess that is the key...to relax. But that is what worrys me the most..how can you relax??? Anyway,many have said you kind of go into yourself and let your body do what its got to do. Hard to imagine when you havent experienced it before.
> Thanks again for your kind words. Im sure i`ll be back with more questions!....big thanks!
> xx

The cd is teaching you to relax on cue :) It's a bit like this - you get a new mobile, and for the first few days (or weeks, if you're like me) you have to "actively" remember that what you're hearing is your ringtone before you can act on it. After a few days, it becomes second nature and you hear the tone and go to the phone without thinking about it. Ever had a pop song as your ring tone and gone to answer it when the song plays on the radio?! That's what you're doing every time you listen to the cd. Have you "listened" to it? Basically it's talking you through birth and prompting you to relax at every point. Every time you listen to it, your body is rehearsing birth and it's practicing relaxing, so when the time comes you body will do just that, relax :) You just have to make sure that your body can do that, by making sure that you're not disturbed and that you can chill without worry - so get your birth partner on side to keep everyone out.
ETA: Don't worry if you haven't heard it because you keep going to sleep, your subconsious mind is taking it all in. Also try to listen to it at a time that you wouldn't normally be going to sleep.
It also might be worth getting your birth partner to practice a specific trigger with you. The cd mentions a hand on your shoulder which causes you to relax more. Ask your BP to listen to the cd with you and to place his/her hand on your shoulder as the cd mentions it. That way you have something to call in in labour to help keep you in the zone.
I'd also recommend (as peacebaby says) you get Maggie Howells book and read it before birth, if you can. It has some great tips to help you achieve a positive birthing experience. If you phone them and say you need it in a hurry, I'm sure they'd send it out. Say that we've sent you their way :)


----------



## solitaire89

peacebaby said:


> I'm practising Natal hypnotherapy too and definitely recommend the book. We did a course so we got the book as part of that but it is a good complement to the cd.
> 
> Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes for you:flower:

I can't wait to hear how it goes for you too :)


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Solitaire. We really enjoyed the course and my DH feels like he now has the tools to help me through it and not feel lost. Gonna read your birth story again and again towards the end, anything positive helps :winkwink:

Rubyblu, I always fall asleep too and the course instructor said thats absolutely fine.


----------



## solitaire89

peacebaby said:


> Thanks Solitaire. We really enjoyed the course and my DH feels like he now has the tools to help me through it and not feel lost. Gonna read your birth story again and again towards the end, anything positive helps :winkwink:

My DH said the same thing - so much so that when we went to the NHS run courses in the week after, and all the other men were just completely out of their depth, DH said that he felt so sorry for them, not knowing what they could do to help. If you need me at all, just shout! :flower:


----------



## SparkleUK

I'm SO glad I found this thread!!
My midwife teaches Natal Hypnotherapy and I was excited to try it out!! I found the book amazing and really tuned into everything it is about, the CDs I am the same as many other ladies, I sleep until she counts me back in 5,4,3,2,1! But I know it's being absorbed somewhere!!
Now I'm 37 weeks and actively thinking about labour I have my moments of self doubt, which I am trying to ignore and focus on the positive stories like this one!
Can I ask Solitaire, did you have pre conceived 'places' of relaxation to take yourself to? Like a beach?! I feel like I relax during CDs but I can't take myself off anywhere before my mind wanders!!


----------

